# ram pour palourde



## ramchamcham (28 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
 Je viens de recevoir un ibook palourde tangerine dans sa configuration initiale.
 Je voudrais me relever les manches et me mettre à bricoler dessus.
 Donc je voudrais commencer par lui mettre 512 de mémoire ram mais le prix des 512 pc100 sodimm et très élevé et suite à une visite sur ebay j'ai vu des 512 pc100 crucial: http://search.ebay.fr/pc-100-512_W0QQfromZR41QQssPageNameZRC0023
Les prix sont plus résonnables et je voudrais savoir si ce type de mémoire pouvais passé.
Je vous remercie de porter de l'attention à ma question


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2007)

Ce sont des barrettes en DIMM que tu nous montre là. Des barettes pour machine de bureau !!!

Il te faut de la SoDIMM.

Et fait attention en SDRAM PC66/100/133 beaucoup de barrettes PC ne sont pas compatibles avec les Macs. Tu risques une mauvaise surprise.

Je sais que ce n'est pas donné mais il vaut mieux acheter une barrette vendue pour être utilisée sur Mac.

Personnellement j'ai commandé mes barrettes de 512 Mo pour palourde chez MacSales (OWC).


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Mars 2007)

ok
merci pour ce lien mais j'ai d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; faire un tour sur ce site.
mais le prix est vraiment trop &#233;lev&#233;.
Je me demandais si la diff&#233;rence entre une de 256 et une de 512 est vraiment si cons&#233;quente.
Aussi est-il possible que je trouve une barrette dans un petit magasin informatique.
merci pour cette r&#233;ponse rapide t pour le lien.


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> ok
> merci pour ce lien mais j'ai déja été faire un tour sur ce site.
> mais le prix est vraiment trop élevé.
> Je me demandais si la différence entre une de 256 et une de 512 est vraiment si conséquente.
> ...



Dans un petit magasin, tu risques de te retrouver avec une générique ou une marque bas de gamme qui ne marchera pas. Fais donc attention ...
Je sais que c'est pas donné, mais la PC100/133 n'est plus utilisée, donc rare et plus chère.

Et oui sous Panther, les 512 font vraiment du bien sur une palourde.


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Mars 2007)

donc il me faut une 512!
Mais tu me parle des 133 mais je croyais qu'elles ne marchaient pas sur palourde?
sinon je pens que je vais prendre sur le lien que tu me donne.
Une autre qustion: 
je me demande si je pourais lire des videos en avi ou mpeg suite &#224; cet ajout de m&#233;moire?
merci pour ce suivie


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> donc il me faut une 512!
> Mais tu me parle des 133 mais je croyais qu'elles ne marchaient pas sur palourde?
> sinon je pens que je vais prendre sur le lien que tu me donne.
> Une autre qustion:
> ...



Les PC100 et 133 fonctionnent très bien sur palourde. J'ai les deux. Simplement, j'achête mes barrettes chez des revendeurs comme OWC/MacSales ou WeLoveMac aux US pour être sur d'avoir une barrette parfaitement comaptible.

Le MPEG 1 passe sans problème. Pour l'avi ou le divx, oui si la résolution du film n'est pas trop importante.


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Mars 2007)

que pense tu de celle-ci:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/DELL-IBM-TOSHIBA...ryZ99258QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem    ?


----------



## melaure (2 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> que pense tu de celle-ci:
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/DELL-IBM-TOSHIBA...ryZ99258QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem    ?



J'ai déjà essayé de la Hynix sur un iMac G3. Je ne te la conseille pas ...
Essaye au moins de trouver de la Samsung, c'est encore le plus sur.


----------



## CBi (3 Mars 2007)

L'autre solution, c'est de jouer le ferrailleur = essayer de trouver sur ebay un ibook "junk" qui a la mémoire désirée, le dépecer et revendre après les divers éléments en pièces détachées...


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2007)

CBi a dit:


> L'autre solution, c'est de jouer le ferrailleur = essayer de trouver sur ebay un ibook "junk" qui a la mémoire désirée, le dépecer et revendre après les divers éléments en pièces détachées...



C'est une solution ... Mais la plupart n'ont parfois même pas la barrette de 512. Il faut être patient alors ...  De toute façon les prix de la SDRAM PC66/100/133 ne va pas beaucoup baisser vu sa rareté.


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Mars 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; mais je n'est pas l'&#233;sprit trop ferrailleur. 
je croit qu'une commande sur OWC s'impose mais il me semble qu'il faut payer une taxe de 20 dollards!!!
cette taxe est-elle normle ou e suis-je plant&#233; dans la simulation?
merci


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Mars 2007)

est-il vraiment n&#233;cessaire que je passe par un organisme comme UPS ?


----------



## ramchamcham (9 Mars 2007)

barrette 512 commander par UPS (merci melaure). et merci &#224; tous


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> barrette 512 commander par UPS (merci melaure). et merci à tous





Tiens tu n'as pas prix Fedex ? Pour une barrette c'est 22$ si je me souviens bien et c'est le meilleur transporteur dans le tas je trouve


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Mars 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour la r&#233;ponse tardive.
Heu,oui je me suis tromper, j'ai bien command&#233; par Fedex qui est vraiment rapide, j'ai re&#231;us la ram 3 jours apr&#232;s la commande, tr&#232;s rapide je dirais.
merci pour ce conseil.
Voila la ram est install&#233;e mais un autre probl&#232;me arrive: 
j'ai bien OS X 10.3 sur 2 CD RW et en format iso mais comment faire pour l'installer?
les fichiers iso ne sont pas reconnus sous 8.6 et lorsque je maintien c enfonc&#233; pendant le d&#233;marage rien ne se produit (=d&#233;marrage classique).
c'est frustrent de mettre de la vitesse et de voir toujours 8.6.
je ne trouve pas de probl&#232;mes similaire sur les forums.
A tu la solution?
en tout cas je te (vous) remerci &#233;norm&#233;ment pr ton (votre) aide


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2007)

Il aurait fallu faire des images disques des CD avec Utilitaire Disque et les re-graver avec ce même utilitaire. Ainsi cela aurait fait des CD bootables ...

La je crois que c'est mal parti ...

Mais pourquoi ne pas simplement utiliser des originaux ?


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Mars 2007)

oui je voi.
mais ou trouver des originaux et a quel prix? 
est-ce vraiment du gros travail de faire des cd bootable?
et y a t il un blog qui donne la démarche présise pour faire cette manipe?
car il faut que je me perfectionne avec mon nouveau macbook aussi et je pensais que sa aurait put être une bonne occas


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> est-ce vraiment du gros travail de faire des cd bootable?



Ça n'est pas une question de travail, ça serait du piratage pur et simple, et le piratage n'a pas droit de citée ici. Tu veux installer Mac OS X sur cette machine : Tu achètes Mac OS X, c'est aussi simple.


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Mars 2007)

oui je comprend volont&#233; cette opinion mais le probl&#232;me c'est que je viens d'acheter un macbook avec les cd d'installation tiger et il faut que je rach&#232;te l&#233;opard!!!
je me demande juste si il y a un moyen de passer par une autre m&#233;thode voila tt


----------



## ramchamcham (15 Mars 2007)

le probl&#232;me c'est que je viens d'acheter un macbook avec les DVD de tiger mais sa ne marche pas sur une palourde et la solution serait d'acheter la version inf&#233;rieure de celle qui m'a &#233;t&#233; livrer!!!
je trouve sa un peu grotesque et je suis a la recherche d'un moyen de mettre os x 10.3 dessus c'est tout.


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> le problème c'est que je viens d'acheter un macbook avec les DVD de tiger mais sa ne marche pas sur une palourde et la solution serait d'acheter la version inférieure de celle qui m'a été livrer!!!
> je trouve sa un peu grotesque et je suis a la recherche d'un moyen de mettre os x 10.3 dessus c'est tout.



Si tu veux être dans la légalité c'est une licence par machine. Si encore tu avais un pack familial Tiger, bon on dirait rien pour Panther. Mais là c'est pas le cas 

Il te reste à fouiller les petites annonces !


----------



## ramchamcham (16 Mars 2007)

OS X vient d'étre acheté  (beaucoup plus simple et moins rebel), mais la taille du sisque dur (3G) est insuffisante pr permettre l'installation.
je me demande si os 8.6 ne reste pas sur le disque dure et prd ps mal de place.
commet faire pour le suprimer?
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

L&#224;, c'est clair que pour mettre OS X sur une Palourde avec un disque de 3,2 Go, il n'y a pas trop de solution, &#224; part changer le disque dur, bien s&#251;r. D&#233;j&#224;, avec un 6 Go &#231;a serait chaud (resterait plus beaucoup de place pour les applis et les documents)


----------



## ramchamcham (16 Mars 2007)

oui mais je ne comprend pas ils disent qu'il faut 2G pour installer os X et je peut ne pas installer les languages et les fichiers d'imprimantes qui ne servent a rien car la palourde va juste servir pour aller sur le net et le traitement de texte de plus j'ai un petit disque dur a coté dc suprimer os 8.6 du disque dur de la palourde me paraît une bonne solution. 
mais a  aucun moment il me demande de formater le disque dur pour y installer par la suite  os X.
et le disque d'insalation ne veu pas sortir et le fait de quitter l'installation na aucun effet, l'instalation redémarre de plus belle aprè le redemarrage


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2007)

Dans un des menus du CD d'installation (le premier ou le second selon les versions) tu as une option "Lancer Utilitaire de disque, ce qui te permet de formater avant installation.

Pour forcer le CD &#224; l'&#233;jection, tu red&#233;marres en gardant le bouton de la souris enfonc&#233;.


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mars 2007)

merci pascal je tente ca de suite!


----------



## Vivid (17 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> le problème c'est que je viens d'acheter un macbook avec les DVD de tiger mais sa ne marche pas sur une palourde et la solution serait d'acheter la version inférieure de celle qui m'a été livrer!!!
> je trouve sa un peu grotesque et je suis a la recherche d'un moyen de mettre os x 10.3 dessus c'est tout.



oui, je crois bien, a moins (verifier sur le site d'apple) tu est droit a une mise a jour, gratuite


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> oui, je crois bien, a moins (verifier sur le site d'apple) tu est droit a une mise a jour, gratuite



Non mais la il parle de la licence liée à son MacBook, pas d'une boite supplémentaire


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mars 2007)

trop tard melaure, mais merci quand même,je viens de l'acheter dans un petit magasin de fortune.
Cepandent lors de l'installation je paramètre bien en français, et mac os X reste en anglais peut on rétablir le français après l'installation?
Aussi problème pour le formatage du disque dur: disque dur sélectionné dans utilitaire de disque mais l'option effacer n'apparaît pas en surbriance.
Que faire?


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mars 2007)

désolé melaure, je répondais à VIVID


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> trop tard melaure, mais merci quand même,je viens de l'acheter dans un petit magasin de fortune.
> Cepandent lors de l'installation je paramètre bien en français, et mac os X reste en anglais peut on rétablir le français après l'installation?
> Aussi problème pour le formatage du disque dur: disque dur sélectionné dans utilitaire de disque mais l'option effacer n'apparaît pas en surbriance.
> Que faire?



Oui la langue se change après sans soucis.

Sinon tu sélectionne bien le DD et pas la partition existante ?

Tu peux aussi démarrer sur le CD d'OS 8 et formater ton disque avec Outil Disque Dur.



ramchamcham a dit:


> désolé melaure, je répondais à VIVID



C'est ça le tennis en double, on sait plus dans quel sens ça va ...


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mars 2007)

oui un peu dure le double:rateau: 
voila réinitialistion terminer et os X se réinstalle.
mais comment faire pour changer la langue car dand on va dans internationnalje n'arrive pas a trouver la bonne configuration pour que le menuu pomme par exemple soit en français.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

Le choix de la langue principale se fait au tout d&#233;but de l'installation. C'est le premier choix propos&#233;, en fait, d&#232;s le lancement de la proc&#233;dure.


----------



## ramchamcham (17 Mars 2007)

oui s&#232; la deuxi&#232;me foi que je prend fran&#231;ais et la suite de l'installation se poursuit en anglais et os X est encors une fois en anglais.
Mais durant l'installation du deuxi&#232;me cd des erreurs on lieu au d&#233;but de l'installation ne celle ci e peut se poursuivre.
mais il me semble avoir lu sur des forum que le cd 2 de panther ne conteait que des applications pas tr&#232;s importantes. et quand je lt le cd 2 dans la palourdeil y a un fichier d'installation nomm&#233; french, je l'installe et rien de sp&#233;cial ne produit????
je ne comprd pas trop.
Y aurait il un moyen de changer la langue dans internationnal?


----------

